# The best fingers bow?



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

With your shooting style (same as mine), I'd take a look at the Oneida bows, the Monster Dragon (when it comes out) and the Area 5150 bows (when they come out).

The lever limbed bows are extremely smooth and the string being centered on the bow really helps. I personally like the Oneidas because there are no cables in my eye line and the Area 5150 bows sound like they are going to be similar. I haven't shot or even handled a Monster Bow but if the shoot through cable system doesn't bother you then they have similar benefits to the other lever action bows.


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

Try a Bowtech Constitution.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

marcusjb said:


> Try a Bowtech Constitution.


i love this bow!! i would suggest anything over 40" ata.


----------



## Blackstar (Aug 20, 2007)

My new Hoyt Vantage X7 is shooting great.
It won me a Silver Medal at a 3d competition last week.
It's a great, smooth-drawing, very stable bow.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

Supermag said:


> With your shooting style (same as mine), I'd take a look at the Oneida bows, the Monster Dragon (when it comes out) and the Area 5150 bows (when they come out).
> 
> The lever limbed bows are extremely smooth and the string being centered on the bow really helps. I personally like the Oneidas because there are no cables in my eye line and the Area 5150 bows sound like they are going to be similar. I haven't shot or even handled a Monster Bow but if the shoot through cable system doesn't bother you then they have similar benefits to the other lever action bows.


Area 5150?

The Caribou is a nice shooter.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

i was looking into buying the parker buck hunnter XP but its 32" but with my short 26" draw I think it would be fine. Right?


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

stickbow hunter said:


> i was looking into buying the parker buck hunnter XP but its 32" but with my short 26" draw I think it would be fine. Right?



even with a short draw , with fingers , IMO , 32" is going to have a fair amount of pinch ,a pretty sharp string angle is also going to come into play with a 32" bow , shortest bow I would go with @ 26" DL would be 38" ATA , I am shooting 28" DL and have found 40"s to be as short as I want to go , there arent any hard fast rules here , and different bow types will work different at the same ATA , ......... it all boils down to what bow is going to make you happy , if the Buck Hunter is that bow , then go for it , but I do believe you will be happier in the long run with a little longer bow ......... GOOD LUCK with your choice and let us know what you end up with , Dan


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

J.C. said:


> Area 5150?
> 
> The Caribou is a nice shooter.


For more information on Area 5150, check out the Gulf Coast Archery Forum.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

If I had a 26 inch draw I would go as low as 36 to 37. I have a Mathews LX which is about that, with the large cam and idler I am pretty sure that I could shoot that off fingers at 28.5 inch draw lenght.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

The shortest AtoA bow I have shot is 33" Vulcon by hoyt (parallel limb, 29 dl and low dw with 65% lf). But, and a big but...The best scores have been with a 38"to 40" Ultraelite by Hoyt. So it all depends on what you going to use the parker for? Hunting, 3d's or target? It would be nice if you could get one setup and see if you can group with it before you buy it, but most shop won't do that. If you buy used then it may not cost you as much money to find out and resale/trade wouldn't be as bad. Also if you buy a bow that short then are you ready to go to a release if it doesn't work out with fingers?


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Id be using it as a hunting bow. Ive been looking into the oneidas to like the osprey and talon they look good. Any opinions?


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*oneida*

a friend of mine has an oneida . he shoots very accurely.it is very stable .great fingers bow , but it is noisy for hunting


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*oneida's*

Oneida bows are great finger shooters. 
When set up right make great hunting bows also.


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

stickbow hunter said:


> Id be using it as a hunting bow. Ive been looking into the oneidas to like the osprey and talon they look good. Any opinions?


These are both decent bows but don't be afraid to get a used Black Eagle or LFM.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Finger bow*

I shoot an Oneida BEII med LF. It is a little on the short side but manageable. The smooth draw cycle of a oneida bow cannot be equalled by any other bow made. That is why they are such great finger shooting bows. I would have to say the Oneida Aeroforce has got to be one of the best ever made. Plenty of length for a perfect string angle, and speed-o-plenty (240 AMO) You can still find them and with the help of people like Boar 5150 you can have one made to better than new condition. 

There are newer bows out there that are good finger shooting bows, but I still don't think for the most part they are in the same class as some bows made as far back as 15 years ago. I figure we will not see bows like the Aeroforce, Hoyt Defiant Supremes, Darton lightings, High Country Supremes and many, many other hunting bows of that era. There was a time when there werent just a few choices out there for the finger shooter.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

the martin cougar 2000 is a awesome bow for fingers (older, but awesome)


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

You guys are all wet. The Mathews Apex is the best finger bow ever made ...


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

but the problem is mathews wants a "*FORTUNE*" for there bows!!!!!!!!


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I didn't say it was the cheapest, I said it was the best ... LOL. :darkbeer:


----------



## Dadpays (Oct 11, 2006)

*Best of the best*



AKRuss said:


> I didn't say it was the cheapest, I said it was the best ... LOL. :darkbeer:


Well, it is at least 2nd best maybe. 

Stickbow, 
If you want the very best, then get a Barnsdale with Tri-Star wheels. Best looking, best shooting, best limbs - period! If you want a *good* bow, well... you've already seen all those posts. Look at Dave's site, then do a search on AT.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

There are a lot of great Hoyt finger bows too. The Montega, ProElite and Vantage X8 come to mind. If you consider used bows, the Protecs and Ultratecs were good too. 

The problem with asking everyone what their favorite bow is that you get LOTS of personal opinions and all the bows mentioned are likely top shelf stuff. In addition, you may or may not like any of them. You really have to figure out what you like, not what we like ... because all those other guys are wrong and I'm right, LOL.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*finger bows*

if you are looking at getting a older bow which is what it sounds like you are you might pick up a High Country Archery Supreme great finger bow and you probably can buy one cheaper than you can the rest of the ones that are mentioned here. But the Q2XL is a great bow as well. I shoot one as my back up bow.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Reflex Caribou..
Nice shooter nice price


----------



## Jaydogg (Jul 30, 2007)

Anyone think a APA Black Mamba XL could be shot with fingers? Its 37.25 inches and I have probably a 27in draw. I have just been drooling over this thing, but I hate releases!


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

37" ata with a 27" draw. You might be ok with that, depending on your method of holding the string (two or three under would probably work, 1o/2u drop 1).


----------

